# Upgrade from 55g to 125g. Need advise!



## Veterok7777 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello,
Here is the deal: I currently have a 55g tank with Malawian cichlids. Two canister filters: Rena XP2 and Eheim 2213.
Planning to upgrade to a 125g, but really interested in completing this transition within 1 day; so I need to know if it is possible.
Here is my plan:

1.	Get additional 50 pounds of sand and wash it.
2.	Get some plastic buckets (or other containers) to prepare (warm it up overnight) the additional 70 gallons of water I need.
3.	Take out 15 gallons of cycled water from my 55g tank and put it in a 15g tank.
4.	Take my fish out of my 55g tank and temporary put them in this 15g tank.
5.	Take out the rest of the cycled water from my 55g tank and set it aside in additional buckets.
6.	Take the sand from a 55g tank and mix it with a newly washed additional 50 pounds of sand.
7.	Put this mixed sand into a 125g tank.
8.	Put the cycled water I set aside from my 55g tank into this new 125g.
9.	Put the additional 70 gallons on new prepared water into a 125g to fill it up.
10.	Take some bio media from my Eheim 2213 and put it inside in a new additional Eheim 2217.
11.	Hook up all 3 canister filters.
12.	Wait a couple of hours , so the water will become less cloudy.
13.	Put my fish into a new 125g tank.

Does this plan makes sense? Am I going to experience any cycling (ammonia, nitrites) issues?
Any suggestions will help!

Thank you!


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'll just jump in with what might be an obvious trick on number 10: Start running the 2217 on your 55 right now if you can!


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

If I get this right, you're going to run the existing two filters on the new tanks, with an additional filter? You should be fine, just don't add new fish right away. Your bacteria is meeting the needs of the existing stock and should be fine even if they are in a new tank. Particularly since you're also moving over the substrate (and rocks, I assume) so you're really taking most if not all of your biological filter. I'm not even certain if you need to move over the tank water as I'm told not much bacteria are in the water column. As long as you can match the chemistry, it might be easier not to bring over the water. I'd also use a python to add water to the new tank, matching the temperature as much as possible (rather than leaving it out and having to keep it heated), just making sure you've added Prime (or whatever you use).

If you're not putting the new tank in the exact spot of the old tank, I probably wouldn't even move the fish, either. I upgraded from a 30 to a 60, taking the old substrate to the new tank AND had to move the old tank as it stood where I wanted the new tank and I just got rid of enough water in the old tank that I could slide it away and left the fish in there while I set up the new tank. Sorry to be long-winded. Hope that all made sense!


----------



## Veterok7777 (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes, Iâ€™m going to run the existing two filters on the new tanks, with an additional filter. I will be moving over rocks with plenty of green algae on them as well.
As for moving over the existing water â€" just in case in order to bring as much bacteria as it is possible and to stabilize the right temperature after I add additional amount of the new 70 gallons of water.
Living in a one-bedroom apartment limits an available space I have and forces me to put a new 125g tank on the same spot of a the current tank. Thatâ€™s why I want to complete this transition within one day.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

I do not think it's necessary to save much of the old water. I regularly do 90% water changes and my fish are fine. I think you will be fine just adding brand new water to your new tank as long as you have no severe fluctuations in your water parameters and as long as you do not have any especially sensitive fish.

Also, I would buy a Python or a similar device and hook it up to a faucet to add warm water directly to the tank. If you don't already have one you will eventually buy one because using buckets to do water changes on a 125G tank will make you cry.

This is how I would do it:

remove decor from old tank (makes catching fish easier)
fill some buckets with tank water
catch fish and put them in buckets
drain old tank, cleaning the gravel along the way, and put gravel in buckets
move old tank and stand out of the way
move new tank and stand to desired location
add water matching the temperature in the fish buckets
add fish, old gravel, decor and set up filters

You can add more gravel and set up the new filter after you've recoverd from your long day. You should not have any problems with cycling (as long as you don't add new fish) because your filters were already sufficient for the bioload in your old tank.

Good luck. I will be doing something similar myself.


----------



## Veterok7777 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you.
What is this â€œPythonâ€


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

There are only 2 things that I would like to add to this. 
1st I don't think that you need to add any of the media from the old filter to the new one. The older filters already have the bio bacteria that is need to to keep the ammonia from spiking. Not to mention this will save you a step. You are not changing the bio load on the tank.
2nd I would leave the fish in the other tank for a couple days. That way you can see if the new tank numbers don't spike or change and to make sure the temp is right before adding the fish. Its better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Python tank cleaner
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... catid=3910


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't understand why you leave water in buckets with heaters overnight before putting it in the tank? Do you not have a water heater in your house? Wow, that seems like a hassle to have 5 buckets of water sitting around ... You can match the temp of the water from the tap with the water in the tank, dechlorinate and add directly to the tank . . .

And if I'm reading this, you plan on doing 25 gallon water changes at a time on an 125 gallon tank. You'd need to be doing that at least twice week, preferably three. Definitely look into a python . . .


----------



## ccla (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi I have two questions about the Python system. First, when refilling the tank how do you mix water conditioner into the newly added water?
Second, when removing water from the tank, where does this water go to? The reason I am asking is that I usually recycle the water from the tank to water my garden, so i would hate to have to dump it down the drain.

Claudio


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

I put my water conditioner in when I start filling tank with new water. Just remember to condition the whole tank. (For example: if you have a 100g tank, and you do a 50% water change. You would put enough conditioner for 100g, not 50g)

You can siphon water wherever you want if you have enough hoseâ€¦ I siphon old water out the front door into my flowerbeds.

.


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

Skip saving all that water, use the python and declorinator.


----------



## Veterok7777 (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok, Iâ€™m still not clear about Python. Hoes does tap water gets warmed up before it gets into the tank? And how it gets de-chlorinated? 
What if de-chlorination fails for some reason and I will end up putting chlorine straight into my tank?


----------



## ccla (Feb 2, 2009)

CICHLUDED said:


> I put my water conditioner in when I start filling tank with new water. Just remember to condition the whole tank. (For example: if you have a 100g tank, and you do a 50% water change. You would put enough conditioner for 100g, not 50g)
> 
> You can siphon water wherever you want if you have enough hoseâ€¦ I siphon old water out the front door into my flowerbeds.
> 
> .


Thank you cichluded.

Claudio


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

Veterok7777 said:


> Ok, Iâ€™m still not clear about Python. Hoes does tap water gets warmed up before it gets into the tank? And how it gets de-chlorinated?
> What if de-chlorination fails for some reason and I will end up putting chlorine straight into my tank?


Use a mixture of hot and cold water to make the right temperature, if you only have access to cold water, use a large trash can or something to bring it up to temperature. And to dechlorinate the water, use a chemical (declorinator) to do that. Make sure you get one for chlorine and chloramines. And dose for the whole tank, not just the amount of water you are changing.


----------



## Veterok7777 (Mar 19, 2007)

cevvin said:


> Veterok7777 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, Iâ€™m still not clear about Python. Hoes does tap water gets warmed up before it gets into the tank? And how it gets de-chlorinated?
> ...


I understand what to use as a declorinator, but it is not clear how to use it with Python. Does declorinator go inside in Python?


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

You simply pour the dechlorinator in the tank as you refill it with clean water.


----------



## Veterok7777 (Mar 19, 2007)

natalie559 said:


> You simply pour the dechlorinator in the tank as you refill it with clean water.


So it means first I put tap water WITH chlorine straight into the tank and only then add Aquasafe? 
Sounds pretty risky . . .


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Veterok7777 said:


> So it means first I put tap water WITH chlorine straight into the tank and only then add Aquasafe?
> Sounds pretty risky . . .


Thousands of people for many years, have taken the risk out of itâ€¦

The way I do it isâ€¦ pour half of my intended dose in the tank, then fill with water, then pour in the restâ€¦ easy as that.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

When I am ready to put water back in with the python I run the water onto a thermometer to get the right temp...I can do a 50% wc on a 55g. in 1/2 hr. or less with a python..Get one they are worth it...They are not that expensive..I paid $30.00 :fish: :fish:


----------



## ccla (Feb 2, 2009)

CICHLUDED said:


> I put my water conditioner in when I start filling tank with new water. Just remember to condition the whole tank. (For example: if you have a 100g tank, and you do a 50% water change. You would put enough conditioner for 100g, not 50g)
> 
> You can siphon water wherever you want if you have enough hoseâ€¦ I siphon old water out the front door into my flowerbeds.
> 
> .


One more question, by looking at their product (http://www.pythonproducts.com/aquariump ... ACKAGE.jpg) it seems that a hose has to be atttached to the end of the plastic pieces that attaches to the faucet. How easy is it to attache a hose here that I can run to my garden?

claudio


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

You should be able to find any adapters you need at your local plumbing supply.

How far is your garden from your tank?

And is it level, or uphill, or downhillâ€¦?

To Veterok7777, sorry for the intrusion on your postâ€¦

.


----------



## ccla (Feb 2, 2009)

The farthest point in the garden is probably 40ft or so, and since the tank is on the second floor it would all be downhill.
Thank you for your reply, and let me also apologize to Vetrok7777 for threadnapping.

Claudio


----------



## Veterok7777 (Mar 19, 2007)

No worries. I'm cool.


----------

